# 2 bocinas de 6 ohms y un subwoofer de 4 ohms...



## aodv (Ene 11, 2010)

Buen día a todos, tengo una grandísima duda con respecto a la conección de unas bocinas y el daño que podría o no ocasionarle a mi amplificador.

El problema es que tengo 2 bocinas de 6 ohms de 100 Watts RMS y un subwoofer de 4 ohms y 300 Watts RMS. ¿Cómo podría conectarlas a un amplificador de 2 canales?

Este amplificador aguanta varias impedancias, les pongo los datos técnicos: 

*STEREO*
*8 ohms 100W RMS*
*4 ohms 170W RMS*
*2 ohms 200W RMS*

*BRIDGE (PUENTE)*
*8 ohms 215W RMS*
*4 ohms 410W RMS

**Sensibilidad de entrada para potencia plena a 8 ohms 0.775V rms     **
IMPEDANCIA DE ENTRADA BALANCEADA 20Kohms**
IMPEDANCIA DE ENTRADA NO BALANCEADA 10Kohms*

Es un amplificador marca BackStage modelo MX4.

Gracias de antemano.

P.D.: Las características de las bocinas son estas: http://www2.steren.com.mx/doctosMX/SPK-1500-instr.pdf​


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 12, 2010)

Podrías hacer esto:

Usar un solo canal para las 2 bocinas de 6 ohms en serie para una potencia de unos 50W y el canal restante para el woofer solo. Sacrificas el sonido estéreo pero el conjunto posiblemente suene bien.

Saludos···


----------

